# Schwinn Speedometers



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, there are three parts to a Schwinn Speedometer. 

1. The "Head" or the part that tells you how fast you are going.
2. The "Drive" or the part that gets bolted to the rim.
3. The cable that connects the drive and the speedometer head. 

The most popular Schwinn speedometer is the "box type" because its chromed and usually ready to be put on the bike. There are other types of Schwinn speedometers but for this example we will only talk about the box kind. 

The Speedometer head came in three different versions. One that said "Stingray", another one said "Schwinn Approved" and the other kind had nothing in the middle for whatever reason.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Part two is the Drive. After you bolt it to the rim there are two arms that come out and grab the spokes of the rim so when it turns it will turn the gear inside the drive and then turn the cable. The arms of the drive came in different lenghts. also on the drive the name Schwinn is cast into it and they also stamped the rim size that it was supposed to work with.


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

wher can i get 1


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Mar 9 2006, 11:33 PM~5015444
> *wher can i get 1
> *


ebay is where I have gotten all of mine. Unless you know someone who has one just sitting there. I will have more pics later.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Socios make sure to tell em' about the different cables too. They dont interchange. 
You and Wim need to call me sometime, it really hurts my feelings when you dont.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

i want one for mine.. are there certain dates i need?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms+Mar 10 2006, 06:23 AM~5017295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know what you are talking about. Dates?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i think i need to get me one of those


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 10 2006, 07:45 AM~5017663
> *i think i need to get me one of those
> *


 :nono: You need one of these first.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

About the mounting brackets, There are two kinds. One is the clamp that mounts to the handlebars and the other one is not really usefull at all. I know that this speedometer in the pic is rusted pretty bad but its the one I like to use for this kinda thing. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here are the guys of the head. The internal part is held in with a brass nut and then you will have a bigger nut that holds either clamp.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is whats in there.

Side View









Bottom View









Top View









There is a metal bezel that also holds everything in. I lost the glass to this one but I should also mention that it has a rubber gasket to seal things up. One of the things I havent found out yet is after you get one of these plated what happens to the little tabs. You cant fold them because after they get plated the dont move. People tell me that you grind them off and then just glue the bezel on to the case but Im not sure what Im going to do when I chrome mine.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the drive. I might send this to get powdercoated. :biggrin: The top little pointy thing in the first picture is where you would grease the drive. The threaded end is where you connect the cable. The other end is also threaded but usually comes with a cap. Im not sure what is supposed to go on the other endor why they did that. By the way, I always get the drive with the longer arms becasue of the hubs that they put on today rims, you need them to reach out alittle farther and grab the spokes.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i need to pull my speddo apart and see whats stickin it prolly all the gunk in it


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

can u resete the milage once u get it open?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

were can i get a mouting holder thing at?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 10 2006, 11:19 AM~5019074
> *can u resete the milage once u get it open?
> *


I dont think so, I would have to check and get back to you.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 10 2006, 12:22 PM~5019564
> *were can i get a mouting holder thing  at?
> *


I have only seen it on ebay, just keep checking.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i need to check e bay wen i get home plus i was out bidden 

but around how much do they cost them mounts ?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i seen the mounts on ebay for real cheep like 4 bucks i pulled my speedo apart right now hella gunk inside i wd 40 it let it soak hopefully it breaks the gunk


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that cheap huh

willl it the speedo be held but the mount with no cable cus i cont want to spend 50 on a damn cable  so im only going to put the speedo for show


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya u can use the speedo only with the mount... i just freed my 2nd speedo if its ever not moving take a lighter and head up the treads thats u screw the cable onto it melts that gunk and lets it move


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I saw on one of the FK bike that the guy used one of the twisted brackets for a bullet light and used that to hoold the speedometer in place. I dont know if you have one of those cutty and if you can try it?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

do i can huh thanks 83gerka cus them cables to much for 50 buks


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2006, 01:08 PM~5019862
> *I saw on one of the FK bike that the guy used one of the twisted brackets for a bullet light and used that to hoold the speedometer in place. I dont know if you have one of those cutty and if you can try it?
> *


i have a braket for that but its beein used :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is all the info I have on the cables. The end is just like this one. One end screws on to the back of the speedometer and the other end screws on to the drive. I did have a cable before that had the name "Huret" cast into the part were you screw it on but someone else has that now. low83cutty is right about the cable houseing being either grey or tan. I painted one I used to have black. There is a round cable inside the cable housing. It is a wire that is coiled so that when you bend the cable housing it will shape itself to the contour of the cable housing. Basiclly, if you are riding the bike and then you hit a bump its not going to stop working. The ends of the cable are squared and the actual part where it connects to the drive an the head is also square shpeed so it will accept it. The end of the cable that goes into the head has a little round circle that prevents the cable from going into the housing. The other end of the cable does not have the circle on the end.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Any other questions?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

can i have you cable and youre drive for ten dollars :biggrin: j/p its good to have you around to school some of us that dont know alot about schwinn


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ask questions now becasue Im going to take the pics down soon.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

Raul dont take the pictures down yet let me save them to my computer, my dad is using it tho. Also do you have any of the stuff I need besides the speedo because I was ripped off, non of my parts look the same.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 11 2006, 06:01 AM~5024730
> *Raul dont take the pictures down yet let me save them to my computer, my dad is using it tho.  Also do you have any of the stuff I need besides the speedo because I was ripped off, non of my parts look the same.
> *


I dont have any other speedometer parts. If your looking on ebay for parts I recommend Bicyle Heaven on ebay. They sell alot of cable for these. Be carefull when your buying a cable for your speedometer. Make sure that your not just getting the cable housing or the inner cable. Make sure your buying both. 

Eric, here is a speedometer clamp for $20. Like I said, you can make your own from a twisted light bracket or something else. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-SPEEDOMETER-CL...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is what you should not be buying. The listing says Stingray and schwinn in it but that doesnt mean its original. All this shit in the pic is garbage. Dont buy anything from Bike World USA on ebay. The speedometer will say Schwinn on it. If it doesnt say Schwinn on it, then dont buy it. Dont buy anything like the pictures below.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2006, 10:38 AM~5017966
> *:nono: You need one of these first.
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin: looky looky thanks Lalove for the trade :biggrin: 

not the sissy bar and fork wer not traded they for sale these parts wer sold to my homie by me but he nevr paid so i got them back they brand new :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

does that one work eric?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

how can i use it with no cable man or no mount im a buy a monut soon and i need to get chromed again


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

see heres myne on my green bike no hooked up yet to the cable


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u mean the shit in the back yes it has it the thig were u connet the cable


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i thought u was waskin how to mount it without the cable


----------



## BayRyder (Aug 20, 2005)

For any one looking for a mount heres one for $10 http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Vintage-Schwinn-Hu...itemZ6585917050

Also heres a pic of mines, another version of the speedo that had gold numbers

[attachmentid=497370]


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think the ones with the shinny numbers are the first ones that came out. As time went on they probably switched to the regular white lettering so they could make them cheaper.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

MINE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

do you have all of it?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2006, 06:50 PM~5028076
> *do you have all of it?
> *


YES


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 11 2006, 05:52 PM~5028087
> *YES
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2006, 06:58 PM~5028121
> *
> *


EVERYTHING EXCEPT A BIKE TO PUT IT ON


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 11 2006, 05:59 PM~5028130
> *EVERYTHING EXCEPT A BIKE TO PUT IT ON
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 11 2006, 05:59 PM~5028130
> *EVERYTHING EXCEPT A BIKE TO PUT IT ON
> *


its comin real soon :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

you could also find speedo's on those old schwinn exercise bike i found about 4 of them at yard sales, also dont forget to get the right size cable 16" 20" 26" the come in three sizes


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

put the cable from my trike on my green bike untill i get a nother cable


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

83 sell me ur mount man 
or any 1 whos got one pm me


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i will let u know on the mount in a few days if i get another mount i have a few deals for compete speedos eric


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

so we can do that deal i was going to get yesterday?
ukno witch


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

not yet eric untill i may be gettin a few speedos this week with mounts


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

well if u dont just get me a mount or link it man cus i need one


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ok ill link u to some mounts on ebay if u cant wait fool j/p


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol i got that e bay snipre now tha shit trip man


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-SPEEDOMETER-CL...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

saw that one 
any others 

oh and are u getign more spedos cus i want that deal let see if u win so u can get me that deal man


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya i may be gettin more speedos whay snipe program did u get was it free?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes for free just look google and but ebay sniper and ill ahve like 10 of them i got the first really simkple and easy

and i saw in the 1st page that i can use a light braket for a mount tha what in a do


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u have to rig it to fit on the speedo


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

what ?
u mean


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u have to modify the mount for the speedo it wount just bolt on


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

oh


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

better off to get a speedo mount easyer to put on


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

where would u mount it to on the bike? where the bullet lite goes?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ON THE GOOSE NECK WERE THE STEERING WHEEL RIGH ON TOP


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

look what i just won its a 17 inch cable but i hope it do for now  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...AMEBI%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

That bracket should bolt to the fork on the part that bolts to the yoke.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

me raul? i just using the cable from it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No, I was saying that if someone doesnt have the original bracket for the speedometer then you can use the light bracket for a bullet light and bolt the bracket to your forks where you bolt the lower bar to the yoke.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...AMEWN%3AIT&rd=1








ohhhhhh boy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 20 2006, 04:39 PM~5088721
> *yes for free just look google and but ebay sniper and ill ahve like 10 of them i got the first really simkple and easy
> 
> and i saw in the 1st page that i can use a light braket for a mount tha what in a do
> *


Its called skype not sniper.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 26 2006, 08:45 AM~5122259
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...AMEWN%3AIT&rd=1
> ohhhhhh boy
> *


You probably have like 20 speedometers now or something.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nop that made th cake i have 3 speedos layin around but im puttin that nos speedo and cable on my green one and taken the old off


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ANY1 wanna sell a cable, this dude on ebay trying to screw me over, and if I made a complaint to ebay they would take my account away because I lied and said I was 18 so I could make one. He said He aint no schwinn expert and I shoulda read the auction.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill find u a legit cable on ebay there 55 bucks startin bid tho there what u need


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-BICYCLE-SPEEDO...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 26 2006, 08:51 AM~5122278
> *nop that made th cake i have 3 speedos layin around but im puttin that nos speedo and cable on my green one and taken the old off
> *


How many do you have total including the ones on the bikes?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-SPEEDOMETER-CO...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

damn for real?, I need everything except for the speedometer part, the cable and the wheel part wasn't the same. I'll wait a little bit to get the other parts though because I got to pay for this paint because my frame should be done at the end of the week.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i have 3 right now 2 on bikes 1 off i have 2 coming in the mail  and im goin to be having 3 cables but im keepin em becuse there hard to come by


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ight thanks man iim watching those I might be able to get one. Im waitin for that dude to leave feedback so I can fuck his up, because I know hes gonna try to fuck mine up, but I sent my payment the day after the auction so he cant say shit. Dont do business with "palmtees"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 26 2006, 09:02 AM~5122324
> *ight thanks man iim watching those I might be able to get one.  Im waitin for that dude to leave feedback so I can fuck his up, because I know hes gonna try to fuck mine up, but I sent my payment the day after the auction so he cant say shit.  Dont do business with "palmtees"
> *


or oak tree.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2006, 11:02 AM~5122328
> *or oak tree.
> *


wtf? lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

oak park


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 26 2006, 09:03 AM~5122333
> *oak park
> *


Have you ever been to Sac?


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

OAKland, OAKland county


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2006, 09:04 AM~5122337
> *Have you ever been to Sac?
> *


 we talked bot this alredy lol naw i heard oak park on my rap CDs u said it was ghetto


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 26 2006, 12:12 PM~5123180
> *we talked bot this alredy lol naw i heard oak park on my rap CDs u said it was ghetto
> *


r u mad?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

yes i am


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 26 2006, 04:44 PM~5124401
> *yes i am
> *


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

is this a good buy???? or real????


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

is this 1 allright cuz i really want 1 pero i dont want a fake 1


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

can any 1 help me out??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats a good one. Not a fake.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

both??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yeah, both are real.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

fake


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 15 2006, 03:48 PM~5974968
> *fake
> *


just like you.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

cool but i just got out bided its like up to $40


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 04:49 PM~5974975
> *just like you.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 15 2006, 03:55 PM~5975024
> *cool but i just got out bided its like up to $40
> *


let it go. You can get it cheaper.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah.............. but not around my way


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

raul out bidid u


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

probly ....right


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

no, I have enough speedometers.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 05:16 PM~5975168
> *no, I have enough speedometers.
> *


CAN I HAVE ONE?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 15 2006, 04:18 PM~5975185
> *CAN I HAVE ONE?
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 05:21 PM~5975199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 08:16 PM~5975168
> *no, I have enough speedometers.
> *


how much do they go for?? how much did u grt urs 4?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 15 2006, 05:24 PM~5975224
> *how much do they go for?? how much did u grt urs 4?
> *


FOR THE HOLE SET IN GOOD CONDITION 200 IS GOOD


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I won like 3 different auctions in order to get all my parts. I won autions with just the speedometers or just the cables. Basicly people selling alot of parts together. It was also alot easier cause you didnt have punks putting these speedometers on lowrider collections frames like someone I know. I probably spent around $50 for all my stuff.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 05:35 PM~5975293
> *I won like 3 different auctions in order to get all my parts. I won autions with just the speedometers or just the cables. Basicly people selling alot of parts together. It was also alot easier cause you didnt have punks putting these speedometers on lowrider collections frames like someone I know. I probably spent around $50 for all my stuff.
> *


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

im guessimg this is complete and looks to be really good condition looks like new u think 80 or 100 is too much?? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Are you selling it?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

im trying to buy it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pooon tang.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Do you have better pics of the part that goes on the rim? How long is that cable? I cant see what it says in the pic.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The cable is good. You still have to get the clamp for it. Im not sure about the part that goes on the rim. t looks like its missing the little arms that grab the spokes.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 16 2006, 09:14 AM~5979694
> *pooon tang.
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 16 2006, 09:07 PM~5980030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna open a bank account with that bank :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i got 1


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 12 2007, 11:19 PM~7892259
> *i got 1
> *


All you need now is a Schwinn.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 08:08 AM~7893014
> *All you need now is a Schwinn.
> *


i got 1


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

actually 2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pics?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

heres one i aint got any recent pics but now its black and the back is welding in like it normally comes and the seat post is gone and i aint got no pics of the other ones


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

DA OTHER ONS IS ALL METAL RIGHT NOW IM WORKING ON IT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 13 2007, 01:13 PM~7894364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not a schwinn.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 01:17 PM~7894389
> *Thats not a schwinn.
> *


O ITS NOT WELL MY BAD BUT DA THER ONE IS 4 SURE UNLESS DA GUY AT DA SHOP LIED TO ME 

GOT A ??
HOW CAN U TELL IF IT IS ONE?


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

by the kickstand


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@May 13 2007, 01:21 PM~7894418
> *by the kickstand
> *


LOOK AT MINES ITS GOT ONE LIKE A SHCWINN DATS Y I THOUGHT IT WAS ONE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 13 2007, 01:19 PM~7894406
> *O ITS NOT WELL MY BAD BUT DA THER ONE IS 4 SURE UNLESS DA GUY AT DA SHOP LIED TO ME
> 
> GOT A ??
> ...


I think Im going to start a topic on how to tell if you have a schwinn. 

The problem with your frame is that the seat post clamp is welded on. Then the lower bar for the rear is straight. On a schwinn its curved. Looks like theres not kickstand welded in to the frame. I think its a bracket where you bolt it on right? 

Im sorry I have to be the one to tell you. It always makes me feel bad when I have to let someone down and tell them they dont have a schwinn.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

there is many ways you can tell. Kickstand, rear drop out the welds are molded,ect


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 01:23 PM~7894433
> *I think Im going to start a topic on how to tell if you have a schwinn.
> 
> The problem with your frame is that the seat post clamp is welded on. Then the lower bar for the rear is straight. On a schwinn its curved. Looks like theres not kickstand welded in to the frame. I think its a bracket where you bolt it on right?
> ...


o ok dont trip actually im happy u told me before i really started to tell people it was but the kickstand is welded on but i aint trippin as long as i can turn it out i aint trippin


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Does anyone else have any questions about the speedometer?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought my first lowlow was a schwinn for the longest. Untill I educated ym self.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ok now does the end that has the ears bolts onto the rim


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

this one real?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 4 2008, 06:22 PM~10573811
> *this one real?
> *


yes sir


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

obviously


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i need one


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 11:32 PM~7894473
> *Does anyone else have any questions about the speedometer?
> *


Where can I get a cable and drive that will fit it? I dont care if its OG schwinn I just want a cable and drive that will fit it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 07:21 AM~10577779
> *Where can I get a cable and drive that will fit it?  I dont care if its OG schwinn I just want a cable and drive that will fit it.
> *


I think the cheapest you can get one is going to be about $80. Thats the price that they were going for the last time I looked. Your going to have to get it from one of the ebay guys. I just dont remember which one.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

hit me up Tony we'll work somethin out :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Alot of people are wondering about these speedometers. I figured I would bump the topic to answer some of the questions out there.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

BUMP...does anyone have a good cable for sale


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 02:32 PM~7894473
> *Does anyone else have any questions about the speedometer?
> *


yup did we ever figure out how to zero out the numbers without tearin it apart..... i did the old drill an square bit on slow trick on the back an it will take forever even that way to spin to zero.......... i have four speedos three say schwinn the other one is a triangle shaped huret. i wanna zero all of them... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 3 2011, 11:58 PM~20481265
> *yup did we ever figure out how to zero out the numbers without tearin it apart.....  i did the old drill an square bit on slow trick on the back an it will take forever even that way to spin to zero..........  i have four speedos three say schwinn the other one is a triangle shaped huret. i wanna zero all of them...  :biggrin:
> *


x2 i got three schwinn speedos and a capri that i want to set to zero.


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

anyone got em 4sale???


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm bring this thread from the dead but 
I have never seen one with the KMH on it is it real?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

Heres mine


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

Does anyone have a 21 1/2 inch schwinn speedometer cable in good condition for sale


----------



## 67impalaSS (Feb 2, 2011)

Does any one have a white round speedometer that says stingray in the middle for sale? Also need a cable for a 20" stingray too thanks


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

Does anyone have a 21 1/2 schwinn speedometer cable for sale in good condition pm me if u have one?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------

